# Bildverhältnis mit dem Freistellenwerkzeug ändern



## CreatorX (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte von einem eingescanten Bild, mit dem Freistellenwerkzeug ein Verhältnis von 3:4 einstellen. In einer älteren Version von Photoshop ging das immer ganz gut, indem ich bei Breite 3 und bei Höhe 4 eingegeben habe. Nun habe ich aber eine neue Version (CS3) und Photoshop schreibt mir jetzt hinter den Werten immer eine Maßeinheit (entweder px für Pixel oder cm oder Zoll, jenachdem was ich einstelle). Das hat den Effekt, dass das Bild nach dem Freistellen wirklich nur 3 Pixel breit und 4 groß ist. Bei der alten Version wurde aber nur das "abgeschnitten" was außerhalb des freistellen-Rahmens war und nicht gleich noch die Auflösung geändert. Wie bekomm ich das wieder so hin?


----------



## Sneer (12. Oktober 2008)

In dem Feld links von der Grösseneingabe kannst du zwischen freien Maßen, Grössen Verhältnis und (das was bei dir aktiviert ist) feste Grösse wählen.
Wechsel einfach zu Grössenverhältnis (fixed ratio) dann gehts wieder.


----------



## CreatorX (14. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir leid, ich kanns nicht finden.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab es zwar noch nie gebraucht, aber ich kann es auch nicht finden. Ein Screenshot mit kleinem Hinweispfeil würde da sehr helfen.


----------



## Boromir (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mit dem Freistellen-Werkzeug geht das nicht. Nimm das Auswahlrechteck_Werkzeug (M) und stelle dort Festes Seitenverhältnis ein. Kopiere den Bildausschnitt in eine neue Datei.

Gruß Boromir


----------



## Zinken (15. Oktober 2008)

Oder Du drückst nach dem Auswählen einfach auf 'Bild - Freistellen'.


----------



## CreatorX (16. Oktober 2008)

Ok danke, so klapts auch. Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass das mal mi Freistellen(C) ging.


----------



## NoSyMe (16. Oktober 2008)

CreatorX hat gesagt.:


> Ok danke, so klapts auch. Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass das mal mi Freistellen(C) ging.



Jo das ging mal, bei mir klappts aber auch nicht mehr :/


----------

